
List of Research Papers for Wearables - abhinuvpitale
https://github.com/abhinuvpitale/awesome-wearables
======
abhinuvpitale
Please feel free to add more papers here, I am actively trying to create a
larger list of papers!

These are the ones I got from my class and a couple I added from its
references, which I thought were really good.

